
HP’s x360 14 Chromebook is a radical change from last year’s model - extraterra
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1391141
======
mark_l_watson
I have a three year old Chromebook, still really useful. Kevin Mitnick in his
latest book suggests Chromebooks or iPads for online banking because they are
more secure.

